# Family photo of 7 NFC kittens



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

It took me a while as i was on my own but i so wanted a photo of the kittens all together for a family photo, it was hard work but worth the effort


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are all sooooooooooooooooo gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Well done you :thumbup:
What a truly gorgeous photo, made me go..awwwwwww


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i sasw this picture of face book, lovely. is that right you have sold the boy you were going to keep?


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

such a lovely photo and lovely kittens so munchable


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i sasw this picture of face book, lovely. is that right you have sold the boy you were going to keep?


Mum finally decided to keep the solid red boy. It was so hard to choose but after weeks of looking at them and watching them change mum made her final choice.

All of the kittens with the exception of the two to the far right have been sold.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

fabulous photo of gorgeous babies


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. They are absolutely stunning! You must be very proud they are a credit to you. Great pic get it framed !!!!!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

What a beautiful photo! All such fluffy bundles of love.

I am in awe of you though to get them all to sit still long enough to get their photo taken without one jumping off and get them all looking in the same directon. Amazing!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I want them all!!! So so beautiful.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are gorgeous - I would have had the one 2nd from the right - absolutely gorgeous - I cant believe that one hasnt been sold yet 

Edited to say just shown my OH and he would have had the last 2 on the right - they are so beautiful x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful - all of them :001_wub: I rather like the red and white - 3rd on the left and the tortie and white next to him :thumbup:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

They're so beautiful XXXX ((((hugs)))) How did you get them all to look at the camera?


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

here are my cats posing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are really beautiful, makes me all kitten broody lol.,_


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:

I'm getting two NFCs on 12th november ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful and just amazing you managed to get them to all pose like that! Well done


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

valeriewhiteside said:


> Wow gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I'm getting two NFCs on 12th november ! :thumbup::thumbup:


and i am getting two nfcs in december - snap


----------

